# Mulberry and apple wood tray



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I pulled the apple wood and mulberry out of the kiln yesterday, and was anxious to see what it looked like. This was the result. It's a 10x12 tray made with mulberry sides and an apple bottom panel. It was fun to make, and I must say that mulberry is a great wood for hand cutting dovetails in. It's fairly soft so chisels plow right through it.

In time the mulberry will darken to an orange-brown color similiar to osage orange, so it should look great with the apple bottom panel. This piece was finished with BLO and my homemade beeswax finish.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

oh wow, that's beautiful! I wish I could find wood like that around here.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Nice Julian.
The apple is very pretty. You'll have to post a pic later on when the mulberry turns orange.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Beautiful tray, and excellent craftsmanship. I am curious, how did you attach the bottom? Did you dado a groove all the way around the inside? Did you rabbet a groove on the bottom? Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Kevin, the sides have a 5/16 x 1/4 dado, and the panel is planed down to 5/16 so it fits in the groove.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Julian,

Thank you for the response. I guess I'm curious how you ran the dado so that it is not visible in any of the corners. Did you use a stop dado cut, or did you somehow cleverly cover the dado ends with a careful arrangement of the pins and/or tails of your dovetails? Oh, wait! Did you say you only put the dado in the sides?

In any event the final product looks great.

Kevin


----------



## Holden (Apr 5, 2009)

Beautiful work, I had no idea apple wood was so striking in appearance. Holden


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

That is downright beautiful!! :thumbsup:

What are you planning to use it for?

I wish I had some trees that I could cut and dry :yes:. I need some land with some forest on it!!

Fred


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Kevin, I stopped the dados in the tails so it wouldn't show on the ends. I just used a 1/4 spiral bit in the router table to make the cut.

Fred, All you need to do is watch craigslist for free wood. That's how I scored the mulberry. It was already cut down, so all I had to do was pick it up and mill it. I have plenty left over for firewood and for smoking in the barbeque.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Very nice! Never worked with Apple wood, and it definitely has an appeal.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Julian,excellent craftsmanship,I'm amazed at the look of both woods.I've heard of smoking with apple not mulberry,there is another one I need to try.Nice tray,Rick


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Nice! - I've been wanting to find some apple for milling to put in stock but very few people around here ever want to cut those trees. Very pretty look :thumbsup:


----------

